# Reserva privada headband Aka sour kush



## kctats13 (Apr 30, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!! This bud had me stuck on stupid! 
Very very potent. It is a good yielder but takes long to finish. About 11 weeks from the light change. It also is very hermie prone. I had 3 different seeds and all 3 hermied for no apparent reason.
Its also a good yielder. Around 2-3 oz per plant in 3 gal coco pots.
It's also a good eater. I fed around 1500 ppms the whole way thru and it did great.
If reserva privada could get rid of hermie problem it would be an awesome strain. I personally would never grow it again only because of the hermie problem.


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 30, 2011)

I think I heard someone on here say anything with "diesel" in the genetics is prone to herm traits, it seemed pretty broad but kinda true.


----------



## kctats13 (May 1, 2011)

Yeah maybe but I'm not sure. It's og x sour diesel so it's a good possibility. 
I did a google search and it seems like everyone that grows it has hermie problems. It's a shame tho cause the bud is killer


----------

